# http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-2174068/Dozens-IVF-babies-aborted-Down



## mollymittens (Jul 10, 2009)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-2174068/Dozens-IVF-babies-aborted-Downs-syndrome.html

/links


----------



## Essex Girl (Apr 3, 2005)

I have seen a few cases of this in my years on FF.  In some cases the babies had medical abnormalities (though a lot can be surgically corrected nowadays), a point which the DM article does not really address.  When I read of such cases, I do wonder how many of those mums are successful in having another baby afterwards.  I suspect the assumption when parents terminate is "better luck next time", but the "next time" isn't that easy when you have IF.


Personally, I am glad I didn't know until Lizzie was born.  I was on my last attempt at IVF before giving up, so the choice for me would have been to have a baby with Downs or not be a Mummy at all.  In an ideal world, I would have preferred her not to have the condition, but I would much rather have Lizzie with Downs than not be a Mum at all.  I have enjoyed taking her to baby and toddler activities, seeing her climb confidently in playgrounds, going to Pre-school concerts, being cuddled when I get home from work and watching her charm the socks off everyone she meets!  


EG x


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

I love the Daily Mail and their 'take' on statistics.... 
Bucket of salt and a hand grenade!


----------



## MandyPandy (May 10, 2010)

Charlies-Mum said:


> I love the Daily Mail and their 'take' on statistics....
> Bucket of salt and a hand grenade!


It's beyond me why people read the paper at all, never mind take it seriously. I couldn't get past the first paragraph - certainly not without pmsl.


----------



## mollymittens (Jul 10, 2009)

I just thought that I would put this on as I was watching this morning and that Samantha woman can't remember her name was on with Claire Nazir talking about this article. Claire had her daughter after 2 rounds of ivf and was high risk for Downs but said that it would not have made any difference whereas Samantha is on her 2nd round and said that it would.
Essex girl I see the pic of your baby girl on your profile, she is adorable. I totally agree with all you have said, being a mummy at last is the best feeling in the world. x


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

IVF babies are all special - some more so than others...as you say EG, when it comes to being a Mummy or not - no contest!!

And I can fully appreciate that Princess Lizzie is a right charmer - she's always been totally scrumptious x
Sheila


----------



## rs1984 (Dec 5, 2011)

This article made me sooooo mad that I complained to the DM - obviously my situation meant it was all very raw to me but I thought it was disgusting that they would suggest that a woman who had gone through hell and back to have a baby through IVF would terminate for what they were trying to suggest were minor medical conditions. Made my blood boil.

What was their response? We're very sorry bla bla do you want to do an interview? - at which stage I told them to stick their bloody paper where the sun doesn't shine. I only read it for the made up celeb goss anyway!


----------



## jola (May 18, 2006)

Really maddening! As if it is somehow worse to have an abortion after IF treatment - as if the decision is made flippantly. On the contrary, people who make the choice to terminate after IF treatment - knowing they may never be a parent - have most likely thought the whole thing through MORE thoroughly.


----------

